# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Kris or Keris sword identification

## Mike McCor.

Greetings all from a new member. I have been given a sword that I was told that it was a Chieftain Kris or Keris sword, but I have not been able to verify the info based on appearance. I'm hoping the fellow members can provide me with some experience.

Thanks

----------


## Bennison N

Hello Mike,

This weapon doesn't have the characteristic shape of a Keris or Kris... It seems to be more of a Parang to me.

Try looking up Parang and see if you have more luck with that, mate.

----------


## josh stout

You could call this a pedang or a parang, though I lean toward pedang.  Neither term is precise.  The blade looks new.  The scabbard has a bit of a Malaysian feel to it, but I am not sure.  
Josh

----------


## David Sorcher

Definitely not a keris. It looks like it might be Sumatran to me. I agree with Josh that pedang (which i believe just means sword) is a usable name. I also agree that it is new. I don't think that any chieftain would have owned this. I could be mistaken, but the pamor looks faked, as in added on after forging. I believe this is a sword meant for "those who travel for pleasure".  :Wink:

----------


## Jhony Leung

Hello All ,

Hi Josh !!!
At least i can join  :Stick Out Tongue: 

You right mate , pedang refers to sword, and i think that sword is not parang or golok.

That`s definitely not keris/kris. From the hilt look like mandau from kalimantan / borneo.

----------


## josh stout

Welcome Jhony!

Jhony is an Indonesian collector who finds some very interesting things :Wink: 

I am looking forward to your input.
josh

----------


## JTCrosby

> You could call this a pedang or a parang, though I lean toward pedang.  Neither term is precise.  The blade looks new.  The scabbard has a bit of a Malaysian feel to it, but I am not sure.  
> Josh


Josh
what makes you say Malaysian ? I'm not saying you are wrong ( in fact its probably me that is off base) but the metalwork made me think Java. Its similar to that seen on some pedang luris though this is not a pedang luris. So I was wondering if maybe there is something in the floral motif or the sylized bird/rooster head hulu that led you that way. I agree also with an earlier statement that the piece looks modern.

----------


## josh stout

I am not very good at placing Indonesian things with a few very specific exceptions.  I agree that the metal work in general looks Javanese in style, particularly the floral work, but the style can be found elsewhere.  The "bird head" reminds me of the kingfisher style handles that I only have vague memories of.  Those vague memories say Sumatran.  Then there is the execution of the bird head.  The way it looks gives me a vague feeling of Malaysian work.  My thoughts on this are a bit impressionistic with little to back it up.   :Embarrassment: 
Sorry,
Josh

----------


## David Sorcher

The hilt form is very much like a form that originated in Sumatra, but this pedang could very well have come from Jawa as well. I think that with a modern object like this it is not unlikely to see a mixing of styles from various places in Indonesian now that it is all one country. Most tourists don't know the difference.  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## JTCrosby

Johs and David
thanks for the replies I was hoping to pick up some pointers for future use But as you both pointed out there is a mixing of styles between these places and that is even more true in modern pieces. Josh I have no problems with it being a gut feeling. Those are often valid and based on clues we don't conciou8sly pick up on but that are certainly there

----------

